# broken ss108



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well going to test out itps warrenty on there ss108s. Had the lugs come loose on my back left wheel and broke two studs and when the wheel came off it hit my hub and cracked the inside of my rim so i called they said take a pic and email it so they can send me a new wheel.I guess ill find out soon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

let us know....


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

They shouldnt give you no troubles.. I have heard really good things on there warranty


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

ITP is sending me a new one with no charge. That makes me very happy because that is why i bought them.:goodnews:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Im still waiting on itp to get me that wheel they where going to send two or three weeks ago they said they dont have any rite now and where going to call back and let me know but that was 5 days ago calling today when i get up.Im sick of this havent rode in almost a month because im waiting on them this is BS!:aargh4::zx11pissed:


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

i've broken 3 ITP's....they had all of them replaced within a week.....sorry to hear about your troubles!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I had the same thing happen (except for the wheel falling off) 9 mo. old and ITP said NO SIR! Last set I'll own..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I think its the last set i will own to now there telling me they dont have them (back ordered) thats a bunch of bull ryan the warenty guy at itp told me he cant find any in the country but if i could to call him and let him know and he will work out a deal with that place so i did on my second call found some so i will find out later today whats going on.How can a CO. that big not have there products on hand?:rant::zx11pissed::zx11pissed:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Brutemike, I work in the electrical trade and you wouldn't believe how many products are no longer produced in this country. The list is mindboggling. Our ATV parts are no different (made in China, Indonesia, India and who knows where else). Tires (both passenger and ATV) are in a shortage situation right now. I tried last week to get Michelin's for my VW and 7 different series were on backorder. Since I had 1 warped Conti, I settled for Dunlop as the family's going on vacation tomorrow. My Michelin dealer told me it would be 3-4 weeks to get my tires! What's this world coming to!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Try Mike at ****'s ATV. He has connections no one else has.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

If you were buying, they have them. What chaps my arse is the b.s. they are feeding you. On their behalf I'll say it clearly states in their warranty "ITP will not be responsible for loose lug nuts", an obvious cop out for a product with a history of this issue. I think the lug nuts are the culprit. An internal lock washer wouldn't hurt. Why didn't they refer you to the warranty instead of leave you hanging. Double b.s. in my book. Try to get a replacement from your salesman at cost. That was the best I could do. GL


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

that sucks i hope you get it resolved as i have itps also. one thing i have noticed is everytime i hear a itp bent rim story it is on a ss108 i know there not made no different just weird......:thinking:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

They got one on the way but i had to find it and now i got to drive 45 min to pick it up still bs because its been a month im itching to ride bad but should be here on tues. My son and i are going rideing on the 4th weekend and i hope its the rite one but my luck no.Never buying ITP again!!!!!:zx11pissed:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have super grip wheels and I love them super light and different than everyone elses wheels . everyone around here has ITP wheels


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you want something different that still has a lifetime structural warranty look into the Motorsports Alloys....I have the MA Troopers-wide offset on mine and havnt had any probs with them


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got my rim in today now all i have to do is get the tire on her to bad it took a month to get it but have it now.:haha:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats good to hear man, get her back together and enjoy.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I am tomar and takeing my son this weekend to do some riden,mudn,camping and fishing.thanx


----------

